# Starting Out



## slatts (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey all, I'm new to the forum and chickens. I really like the information here and would like your input on whether I'm on the right track. I'm about to receive a dozen hatchling pullits from mypetchicken of different breeds and I am starting on a coop this weekend. I selected heat hardy birds for a colorful basket .... leghorns, EEs, RIR, barred rock, marans, orphs, and astralops. I live on a small horse farm in south central Texas where it is hot much of the year. We may have up to 10 light freezes a year if at all. Initially I just want to get a dozen laying hens going. Longer term, I want a coop bigger than I need right now if I want to add ducks, guineas, or other fowl. I also would like to be able to subdivide the space for a younger group of birds to replace the others or for maybe another reason TBD. Flexibility is what I'm looking for and the ability to generate compost for the day we get a garden going. 

I am going with a coop with the following features:

Situated under mesquite trees for shade. 
8 foot by 8 foot with a dirt floor using deep litter method. 
Buried hardware fabric around perimeter as possible. We have a real heavy clay here that is difficult to dig. 
Mostly open front and front sides using 1/2" galvanized fabric to maximize ventilation. 
4 nesting boxes for starters
8 foot high roof with tin or the semi transparent corrugated fiberglass stuff (name?)


Id really like to free range during the day but am concerned about predators. We have coyote opossum raccoon hawks owls and the occasional rattlesnake. I am prepared to lose one or two hens now and then to predators but hate to lose them all. So I will likely add an A- frame run behind the coop under more trees. Not sure of size just yet. 

Thoughts? Am I on the right track? Thanks.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I think your on the right track Slatts! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Sounds really well planned! How old are you birds going to be when you get them?


----------



## slatts (Jul 22, 2013)

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> I think your on the right track Slatts! Welcome to the forum!


Thanks!



jennifer said:


> Sounds really well planned! How old are you birds going to be when you get them?


Young'uns. A day or three old I think.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Oh cool!!! You will love the whole process it's fun. Here's some pics before and now

















Within 6months...


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

First off, welcome! I'm pretty new here too but already feel at home. Great folks. 
Sounds like you have a great asst for the Texas heat. If you are going to free range an 8X8 coop will be good for 12 chickens. Ventilation is very important. Predators will be your biggest problem. It sounds like you have done your homework on that. Free ranging is great if you can do it. I can't do it in the city because of stray dogs. Everything likes chicken.
I started out with one 8X16 coop and run 2 years ago with 6 chickens to get eggs for the grandkids and now I have 4 coops that size. It's addicting!

Good luck to you!

Ken


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Stray dogs?? Where are you!?


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

jennifer said:


> Stray dogs?? Where are you!?


 I live in Houston. There are a lot a stray dogs that run the streets. My place is kind of unique for the city. I live on a 5 acre lot that would be perfect for free ranging but the dogs run through it. It is pretty much the same dogs and I could shoot them but I just can't bring myself to do that, it's not their fault. I can't afford to fence in the whole place to where dogs can't get in. I have a fenced in area around the coops that they get to run around in.


----------



## slatts (Jul 22, 2013)

So I made some pretty good progress over the weekend. The base 2x10 boards are set below grade and I attached asphalt shingles out from the base for some added protection from burrowing critters. I have a repurposed exterior French door for a regular size person to enter. I am not quite sure on how much I will keep open with hardware cloth but probably most of the front and some of the front sides.









Here's a pic of the shingles at the base.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Sounds like someone is going to have some very spoiled rotten chickens.  They are such a delight to have. You are really going to enjoy them. Love that mine are with me under foot when I'm working outside. For me, they have made this home, a real home for me.


----------



## slatts (Jul 22, 2013)

7chicks said:


> Sounds like someone is going to have some very spoiled rotten chickens.  They are such a delight to have. You are really going to enjoy them. Love that mine are with me under foot when I'm working outside. For me, they have made this home, a real home for me.


I'm glad you are enjoying them. I can't wait to get to that point! I'm really trying to not spoil them but rather to give them a safe place at night. The floor will be dirt and I will let them free range as much as possible. I want the most natural environment but protect them as much as I can.


----------



## slatts (Jul 22, 2013)

Got the framing complete and most of the half inch chicken fabric installed. Now just need to figure out siding and roofing materials.

















If I get this complete over the weekend, I may just brood the hatchlings in it from day 1. They should arrive next Wednesday.


----------



## slatts (Jul 22, 2013)

13 healthy chicks arrived this morning. So far so good.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Have you figured out who is what?


----------



## slatts (Jul 22, 2013)

LittleWings said:


> Have you figured out who is what?


Not really! Maybe once I study them closer.


----------



## slatts (Jul 22, 2013)

Siding is on. The whole front is open covered with half inch hardware fabric. Also a cutout in the back for extra cross ventilation. Roof still need shingles. Panning to move the girls out here next week.


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

Looks Awesome Slatts! Are ya'll enjoying your babies?


----------

